
My advice after interviewing 100 software engineers - hugorocha
https://medium.com/@hugo.oliveira.rocha/my-advice-after-interviewing-100-software-engineers-e34bc3cbc669
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
[Edit to say. My bad, should have checked the submission history of submitter
prior to commenting but will leave comment up as per the unspoken rules of
editing a comment since my initial reaction was as below].

After reading
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24164470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24164470)
(about a GPT-3 created blog article reaching the front page of HN) and reading
the submitted article (and trying to parse some of it) I'm genuinely not
certain if I'm playing 'Where's Waldo' or if the various at times awkward
phrasing is simply a case of E.S.L (English as Second Language) or lack of
proof-reading.

Not a dig, I am 100% uncertain if GPT-3 generated this article or not.

